# Floriani Commercial Offers Floriani Precision-Angle Tweezers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

RNK Distributing has added Precision-Angle Tweezers to its “Floriani Favorite Embroidery Instrument” offerings. These versatile tweezers have a wide range of embroidery, quilting, and craft applications. 

An ultra-fine point allows for precise thread/stabilizer picking and also makes this an ideal tool for picking up crystals, beads, etc., when applying embellishments. The tip of the tweezers also is handy for lifting the bobbin out of the bobbin case and extricating hard-to-reach threads caught in the machine take-up lever. 

Closed, the tips can be used to score release paper. In addition, the back end of the tweezers is great for pulling paper from foundation-piecing projects without damaging the fabric.

For more information about the company and its full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

